# PASAMAYO IMPRESIONANTE



## RONINN (May 26, 2007)




----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Cheveres las fotos!, pasamayo es realmente impresionante y aterrador, la ultima foto es la casa de los krisnash no?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Esta chevere......pero siempre cuando paso por ahi me da un terror de k el carro se voltee  bueno pero estan bacanes las fotos y podrian decirme en esa ultima foto es una casa? o la aldea de los pitufos???


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

q miedo!!! pero bravazo!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Es una zona a la que primera vez veo fotos con sol (las dos primeras) ya que siempre la crucé nublado... Muy buenas fotos y la última está chevere, será alguna clase de hospedaje? Debe ser nuevo, nunca lo vi cada vez que viajé o quizá no me percaté...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Pasamayo s bakan, las veces q he viajado para Caxamarca ... m gustaba ya q n la tarde se ve un Ocaso SuperarchiBakan .... ver el sol anaranjadote y el mar tan inmenso .... en cima q star para el lado d la ventana da una sensacion d q en cualkier momento uno se puede volcar .. ufffff .. xevere ... la verdad stas fotos stan muy Bakanes Felicitacionx Roninn


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Sorprendente la vez q pase x ahi me dio un miedo :nuts: y esas son unas casas/templos de los hare.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Pasamayo es increíble!!! Cuando viajamos mi tía siempre va con su rosario en mano rezando xD :lol: Es chévere el camino, un toque peligroso pero la pista está en muy buen estado. Pasar por la variante si es aburrido, no ves nada..



libidito said:


> Esta chevere......pero siempre cuando paso por ahi me da un terror de k el carro se voltee  bueno pero estan bacanes las fotos y podrian decirme en esa ultima foto es una casa? o la aldea de los pitufos???


:rofl: aaaajajajaja
Sí desde aquí veo a Papá Pitufo jajaja
Ay! Libidito cómo me has hecho reír :lol: 



mangolight said:


> la ultima foto es la casa de los krisnash no?





skyperu34 said:


> la última está chevere, será alguna clase de hospedaje? Debe ser nuevo, nunca lo vi cada vez que viajé o quizá no me percaté...


Pues esas construcciones raras son parte del Eco Truly Park, la playa se llama Chacra y Mar, y es una finca ecológica/espiritual de los Hare Krishna, son re buena onda!!! uno se puede hospedar ahí, y pasar días super relajado, lo malo es la comida  es vegetariana jeje pero también haces yoga y cosas así, full incienso :lol:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> Pasamayo es increíble!!! Cuando viajamos mi tía siempre va con su rosario en mano rezando xD :lol:


Kametzaaaa q buena anecdota jeje la verdad q mi abuelita como se dormia no decia na .... pero s q se siente tal sensacion q si px uno piensa q se volcara l auto ... peor q las personas se ven como pulgas .... :lol:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

De veras que impresionan las fotos, y yo también estaría muerta del miedo al pasar por ahí, como tantos de ustedes.  Y muy pintoresca la finca de los Hare Krishna, uno no se imaginaría encontrarse algo así al lado de la playa.

¡Gracias y saludos, Roninn!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bien chévere esa zona de Pasamayo...los Trulis siempre interesantes...jaja.


----------



## fp_xx (Aug 8, 2007)

k bien se ve pasamayo...la carretera es nueva..cuanto tiempo tiene..se ve muy bien...


----------



## Mavo92 (Apr 24, 2005)

Impresionante el paisaje, por ahi pase dos veces con los cojones en el cuello, :lol: .Ya que hacia poco un autobus se habia desbarrancado.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Si me acuerdo cuando pasamos por Pacasmayo, ya me imagino que pasaría si me quedo parado ahí, un ataque maldito de asma hno:


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh pasamayo , siempre el mismo temor al pasar por ahi ... jaja.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

kaMetZa said:


> Pues esas construcciones raras son parte del Eco Truly Park, la playa se llama Chacra y Mar, y es una finca ecológica/espiritual de los Hare Krishna, son re buena onda!!! uno se puede hospedar ahí, y pasar días super relajado, lo malo es la comida  es vegetariana jeje pero también haces yoga y cosas así, full incienso :lol:


Eso mismo... Raro el nombre pero es chévere, según lo que me han dicho mis viejos. Te transportas a otro lado.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

que peligroso... me acuerdo que cuando pasamos por allí da nervios, y aveces nos ponemos a cantar... " pasamayo maldito, devuelveme a mi hijita linda, rosa angelica maria vilca vilches sabogal, pasamayo maldito solo me quedó su ojito y un pequeño recuerdito que decia..." en fin... saludos.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

nekun20 said:


> que peligroso... me acuerdo que cuando pasamos por allí da nervios, y aveces nos ponemos a cantar... " pasamayo maldito, devuelveme a mi hijita linda, rosa angelica maria vilca vilches sabogal, pasamayo maldito solo me quedó su ojito y un pequeño recuerdito que decia..." en fin... saludos.


jajajajaja :lol: nunca había escuchado esa canción.. bah!! qué miedosos! si Pasamayo es súper!! En todo caso pueden tomar Soyuz, es el único que va por la variante, o si van en auto; pues los demás buses y camiones van por el serpentín.



YibrailMizrahi said:


> Eso mismo... Raro el nombre pero es chévere, según lo que me han dicho mis viejos. Te transportas a otro lado.


Sí! de hecho, es muy chévere pasar unos días ahí. full relajación!!!


----------



## Oscaredificios (Sep 16, 2007)

libidito said:


> Esta chevere......pero siempre cuando paso por ahi me da un terror de k el carro se voltee  bueno pero estan bacanes las fotos y podrian decirme en esa ultima foto es una casa? o la aldea de los pitufos???


JAJAJAJAJAJAJA:lol: Me mate de risa cuando vi las casitas esas y después vi tu mensaje libidito..

jajajajajaja QUE LINDO QUE ES PASAMAYO, lastima que nunca pase por allí


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Oscaredificios said:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJA:lol: Me mate de risa cuando vi las casitas esas y después vi tu mensaje libidito..
> 
> jajajajajaja QUE LINDO QUE ES *PACASMAYO*, lastima que nunca pase por allí


UNA COSA ES PACASMAYO OTRA EL PASAMAYO MALDITO  SALUDOS


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

Uh sera un maratonista o alguien que perdió el bus


----------



## Indochine (Jun 2, 2006)

JUANJOS said:


> Uh sera un maratonista o alguien que perdió el bus


un maratonista pero ir a ese sitio??? por ahi nadie vive todo es desolado


----------



## JUANJOS (Sep 25, 2008)

Indochine said:


> un maratonista pero ir a ese sitio??? por ahi nadie vive todo es desolado


misteriooooo.....


----------

